# Is that cpu to pcie8pin or normal pcie 8pin extention?



## Honey (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi, 
I ordered 30cm pcie 8pin to pcie 8pin premium braded one, but the seller scammed me,
He sent me small wire of 8 pin to pcie 6+2 pin, they are such a cruel people, i wish his wife serve him sh*t on pizza base, 
  i just cant imagine its dangerous what if its cpu to pcie wire, thank god i havent used it.

Now I want wires badly,  already waited too much to get this order,
Now problem is im not much knowledge like people in this forum, how to find it is CPU to pcie wire or normal pcie to pcie?
Using this wire without knowledge would be distruction,
Please help me.


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2017)

CPU power. It will not work for PCI-E power.


----------



## Honey (Dec 18, 2017)

erocker said:


> CPU power. It will not work for PCI-E power.
> 
> View attachment 94991


So should i trash it or it can be use as pcie? I heard that cpu power to pcie is dangerous?


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2017)

erocker said:


> It will not work for PCI-E power.





Honey said:


> it can be use as pcie?


Again, no. Do you just need an extension?


----------



## Honey (Dec 18, 2017)

erocker said:


> Again, no.


Ok thanks for help.. very helpful forum again.
Dont know why they are selling cpu to pcie adapter, if its doesnt work. it can be dangerous..


----------



## jaggerwild (Dec 18, 2017)

wish his wife serve him sh*t on pizza base  Thats going in my signature!!!!


----------



## Honey (Dec 19, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> wish his wife serve him sh*t on pizza base  Thats going in my signature!!!!


Lol i really wish.... my gpu was becoming sh*t, 
I also wish her wife serve him dog period blood in place of tomato sauce and dog ear dirty wax in place of spice.
My gpu was going to die.
Whats the motive of giving cpu to pcie adapter if its not works or will burn gpu. Why they made it. Just for distriction?


----------



## FR@NK (Dec 19, 2017)

Thats a 8pin cpu to dual 6pin PCIe.

It would work fine if you needed the extra 6pin connectors and you had a spare 8pin. Contact the seller and have him send you the correct cable.


----------



## Honey (Dec 19, 2017)

FR@NK said:


> Thats a 8pin cpu to dual 6pin PCIe.
> 
> It would work fine if you needed the extra 6pin connectors and you had a spare 8pin. Contact the seller and have him send you the correct cable.


Dont want to spare it, actually my issue was the power supply pcie 8pin wire is short, wanted to increase length to reach my gpu, so I ordered extention cable but got this,
The guy up saying it will not work, im getting confused, if i order again i need to wait for 30 days again, please help me find true answer.


----------



## Flaky (Dec 19, 2017)

Don't you have any local shops that sell this stuff? Waiting 30 days is crazy, and not even worth minor savings.

That is a EPS 8pin -> PCIe.
You only provided one photo of the connector, and from that perspective it looks like plain 6pin PCIe - is the "+2" portion hidden behind?


----------



## Honey (Dec 19, 2017)

Flaky said:


> Don't you have any local shops that sell this stuff? Waiting 30 days is crazy, and not even worth minor savings.
> 
> That is a EPS 8pin -> PCIe.
> You only provided one photo of the connector, and from that perspective it looks like plain 6pin PCIe - is the "+2" portion hidden behind?


No, they dont sell these things.even on amazon.in only cpu to pcie converter available, i ordered one from uk just now. Its extention pcie from bitfenix but its coming from us, i will also take time, but would be nice if current one useful and safe.
Its actually Y adapter, one side 8 pin cpu (like you guys said and other 2 x 6 pin. Pic attached. One thing to mention, he sent me two cables I ordered only one and sent wrong.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 19, 2017)

Other than lol'ing at the one topping pizza comment, I'll just say that PSU makers should really start adding 8" or 10" to the CPU cable.  So many cases can't be routed behind the MB without an extension.  As a matter of fact, i should go buy one or two more.  https://www.amazon.com/uxcell-Mothe...423&sr=8-4&keywords=8+pin+cpu+power+extension


----------



## R00kie (Dec 19, 2017)

They are wired correctly, so in theory they should work, if you have one to spare on your power supply. Both connectors, be it EPS or PCIE carry 12 volts, the only difference the EPS 8 pin has 4 pins that carry voltage, which, luckily, this cable has only 3.


----------



## Honey (Dec 19, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> They are wired correctly, so in theory they should work, if you have one to spare on your power supply. Both connectors, be it EPS or PCIE carry 12 volts, the only difference the EPS 8 pin has 4 pins that carry voltage, which, luckily, this cable has only 3.


if i look cpu female socket on this wire, there are only six wire out of 8, so im putting Second power SUpply CPU 8pin wire on it, is it ok im doing?


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 20, 2017)

Interesting. Never seen a cable like that.


----------

